# Could not find the Main class



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

Ich bin echt ratlos, denn meine .jar Funktioniert irgentwie auf nur auf meinen Rechner (Ubuntu 10.04). 
Ein anderer Rechner (WinXP) und mein Laptop (Ubuntu 9.10) geben beim Start immer "Could not find the main class" aus. Das Laptop hat die neuste JRE-Version installiert.


----------



## Ark (9. Jun 2010)

Wie bzw. in welchem Kontext (z.B. Umgebungsvariablen, aufrufendes Programm, Arbeitsverzeichnis, etc.) rufst du denn jeweils die JARs auf? Was gibt [c]java -version[/c] jeweils aus? Und wie startest du die JARs jeweils über die Kommandozeile?

Ark


----------



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

Also unter Windows einfach mit Doppelklick auf die .jar.
Bei Linux mit



			
				Terminal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java -jar "/home/admin/jars/meinejar.jar"



oder mit




			
				Terminal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> cd /home/admin/jars/
> java -jar meinejar.jar



Geht beides nicht.


----------



## Ark (9. Jun 2010)

Hm, so ganz beantwortet es meine Fragen nicht, aber zumindest zum Teil. Deshalb noch mal:


jeweils(!) [c]java -version[/c]
jeweils(!) als Kommandozeilenaufruf
Was ist, wenn du es unter den anderen Systemen via Doppelklick machst? (Zumindest bei mir unter Ubuntu geht das problemlos aus Nautilus heraus.)

Ark


----------



## Der Müde Joe (9. Jun 2010)

>Zumindest bei mir unter Ubuntu geht das problemlos aus Nautilus heraus.

Ausser bei 10.04. Da muss man es zuerst noch Executable setzten (das jar).


----------



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

Der 10.04:



			
				java -version hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java version "1.6.0_18"
> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8) (6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1)
> OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)



Der 9.10:



			
				java -version hat gesagt.:
			
		

> javaj version "1.6.0_20"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Enviroment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode, sharing)



Und an den Windows kann ich gerade nicht ran.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (9. Jun 2010)

Hast du mal auf dem 10.04 die sun jre probiert. scheint nämlich auf den (allen) sun jre nicht zu wollen. Ich nehme mal an auf dem Win ist sicher sun drauf.

Auf dem 10.04 musst du noch dieses Repo für das sun hinzufügen:

deb http: // archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner

EDIT:
Abstände müssen aus dem link raus. Leider schlägt sonst der Forum Linker zu
siehe hier
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#Sun Java moved to the Partner repository


----------



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

> Abstände müssen aus dem link raus. Leider schlägt sonst der Forum Linker zu



Welche Abstände?



> Auf dem 10.04 musst du noch dieses Repo für das sun hinzufügen:
> 
> deb http: // archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner



Auf den 10.04 funktioniert es doch, oder soll ich das Paket laden und mein Programm neu kompilieren?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (9. Jun 2010)

>Welche Abstände?

zwischen den http: und nach dem //.. sonst wandelst das forum den Link um. siehe auch Link im EDIT

>Auf den 10.04 funktioniert es doch

Kenne das OpenJDK nicht so. Aber macht den anschein das es darum nicht passt.


----------



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

Hier nochmal die genaue Fehlermeldung bei dem 9.10 Rechner.



> lennard@ubuntu:~/Downloads/mcpong-0-1$ java -jar MCpong.jar
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/opengl/GLEventListener
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.media.opengl.GLEventListener
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
> ...


----------



## Ark (9. Jun 2010)

Stimmt die Manifest-Datei in der JAR-Datei? Und: Kopiere mal die JAR-Datei auf dem System, auf dem sie zu funktionieren scheint, an einen komplett anderen Ort und versuche, sie von dort auszuführen.

Ark


----------



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

Ich habs mal von dem Netbeans Projektordner auf den Desktop verschoben und es geht immer noch.

Oder liegt das daran, dass ich Java OpenGL in dem Programm benutzte, denn andere Programme, die ich auf den 10.04 Rechner gemacht habe, funktionieren auf den anderen beiden.

Manifest:


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0

Ant-Version: Apache Ant 1.7.1

Created-By: 14.0-b16 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)

Main-Class: mcpong.MCpong

Class-Path: 

X-COMMENT: Main-Class will be added automatically by build
```


----------



## Gastredner (9. Jun 2010)

BattleMaster246 hat gesagt.:


> Hier nochmal die genaue Fehlermeldung bei dem 9.10 Rechner.


Da steht es doch schwarz auf weiß: Er hat kein Problem mit der main-Klasse, sondern findet die OpenGL-Klassen nicht.


----------



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

Hatte ich erst nicht gesehn, da bei Windows nur das mit dem Mainclass not found stand.

Muss man auf den Rechnern, auf den das Programm laufen soll, extra jogl installiert werden?


----------



## Ark (9. Jun 2010)

Gastredner hat gesagt.:


> Da steht es doch schwarz auf weiß: Er hat kein Problem mit der main-Klasse, sondern findet die OpenGL-Klassen nicht.



Stimmt, das habe ich komplett übersehen. 

@BattleMaster246: Ja, ich denke schon. (Ich habe zwar kaum Plan davon, aber etwas anderes kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen. )

Ark


----------



## Gastredner (9. Jun 2010)

Kann man JOGL nicht einfach als Bibliothek mitliefern, oder müssen dafür die OpenGL-Treiber bereits installiert sein?


----------



## Guest2 (9. Jun 2010)

Es reicht, wenn die JARs und die nativen Bibliotheken mitgeliefert werden. Installiert werden muss da nix. (Evtl. Pfade / Parameter setzen und oder natives per Hand laden (System.load() / System.loadLibrary()).

Und wenn ich meine Glaskugel raushole, würde ich vermuten BattleMaster246 hat JoGL bei sich ins JRE kopiert -> genau da gehört es nicht hin.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

> BattleMaster246 hat JoGL bei sich ins JRE kopiert -> genau da gehört es nicht hin.



Hab ich auch, so stand es jedenfalls in einem deutschen und in einem englischen Tutorial.
Ich dachte das ist nur für die programmierung (jogl.jar). Aber jetzt seh ich gerade, dass das für die JRE ist. 

Jogl.info - Alles rund um die Java Bindings für OpenGL

Muss ich dann einfach die jogl.jar, die ich bei Sun runtergeladen habe, einfach zu meiner .jar legen oder wie?


----------



## Gastredner (9. Jun 2010)

Und den Pfad im Manifest als Library hinzufügen.
Eclipse bietet auch eine Möglichkeit, JARs zu exportieren und benötigte Bibliotheken dabei mit in das .jar zu packen.


----------



## BattleMaster246 (9. Jun 2010)

Ich hab jetzt noch jogl und gluegen in den Ordner /libs gelegt und hab sie auch in die Manifest eingetragen.


```
Class-Path: openGL/jogl.jar openGL/gluegen-rt.jar
```


```
lennard@ubuntu:~$ java -jar "/home/lennard/Downloads/mcpong-0-1/MCpong.jar"
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/gluegen/runtime/DynamicLookupHelper
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(ClassLoader.java:632)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:616)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:141)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:283)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(URLClassLoader.java:58)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:197)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(ClassLoader.java:632)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:616)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:141)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:283)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(URLClassLoader.java:58)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:197)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLDrawableFactory.getFactory(GLDrawableFactory.java:111)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.chooseGraphicsConfiguration(GLCanvas.java:520)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:131)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:90)
	at mcpong.MCpong.init(MCpong.java:31)
	at mcpong.MCpong.<init>(MCpong.java:43)
	at mcpong.MCpong.main(MCpong.java:57)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.sun.gluegen.runtime.DynamicLookupHelper
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
	... 33 more
lennard@ubuntu:~$ java -jar "/home/lennard/Downloads/mcpong-0-1/MCpong.jar"
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/opengl/GLEventListener
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.media.opengl.GLEventListener
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
Could not find the main class: mcpong.MCpong. Program will exit.
lennard@ubuntu:~$ java -jar "/home/lennard/Downloads/mcpong-0-1/MCpong.jar"
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/opengl/GLEventListener
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.media.opengl.GLEventListener
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
Could not find the main class: mcpong.MCpong. Program will exit.
lennard@ubuntu:~$ java -jar "/home/lennard/Downloads/mcpong-0-1/MCpong.jar"
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no gluegen-rt in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1734)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1028)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.loadLibraryInternal(NativeLibLoader.java:102)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.access$000(NativeLibLoader.java:51)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader$1.run(NativeLibLoader.java:70)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.loadGlueGenRT(NativeLibLoader.java:68)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.ensureNativeLibLoaded(NativeLibrary.java:399)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.open(NativeLibrary.java:163)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.open(NativeLibrary.java:129)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.x11.DRIHack.begin(DRIHack.java:109)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.x11.X11GLDrawableFactory.<clinit>(X11GLDrawableFactory.java:99)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLDrawableFactory.getFactory(GLDrawableFactory.java:111)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.chooseGraphicsConfiguration(GLCanvas.java:520)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:131)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:90)
	at mcpong.MCpong.init(MCpong.java:31)
	at mcpong.MCpong.<init>(MCpong.java:43)
	at mcpong.MCpong.main(MCpong.java:57)
```

Es geht aber leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## Gastredner (9. Jun 2010)

Wenn du das .jar aus einem anderen Verzeichnis heraus aufrufst, dann ist dieses andere Verzeichnis das Arbeitsverzeichnis, in welchem auch nach dem Ordner openGL mit den Bibliotheken gesucht wird. Also entweder einen absoluten Pfad angeben oder das JarInJar-Feature beim Runnable-JAR-Export von Eclipse nutzen.


----------



## BattleMaster246 (10. Jun 2010)

Ich hab jetzt jogl und gluegen-rt in meiner .jar. Jetzt erhalte ich einen anderen Fehler. Muss ich vielleicht noch andere libs hinzufügen?


```
lennard@ubuntu:~$ java -jar '/home/lennard/Downloads/MCpong.jar' 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no gluegen-rt in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1734)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1028)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.loadLibraryInternal(NativeLibLoader.java:102)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.access$000(NativeLibLoader.java:51)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader$1.run(NativeLibLoader.java:70)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.loadGlueGenRT(NativeLibLoader.java:68)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.ensureNativeLibLoaded(NativeLibrary.java:399)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.open(NativeLibrary.java:163)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.open(NativeLibrary.java:129)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.x11.DRIHack.begin(DRIHack.java:109)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.x11.X11GLDrawableFactory.<clinit>(X11GLDrawableFactory.java:99)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLDrawableFactory.getFactory(GLDrawableFactory.java:111)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.chooseGraphicsConfiguration(GLCanvas.java:520)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:131)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:90)
	at mcpong.MCpong.init(MCpong.java:31)
	at mcpong.MCpong.<init>(MCpong.java:43)
	at mcpong.MCpong.main(MCpong.java:57)
lennard@ubuntu:~$ java -jar '/home/lennard/Downloads/MCpong.jar' 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no gluegen-rt in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1734)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1028)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.loadLibraryInternal(NativeLibLoader.java:102)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.access$000(NativeLibLoader.java:51)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader$1.run(NativeLibLoader.java:70)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibLoader.loadGlueGenRT(NativeLibLoader.java:68)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.ensureNativeLibLoaded(NativeLibrary.java:399)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.open(NativeLibrary.java:163)
	at com.sun.gluegen.runtime.NativeLibrary.open(NativeLibrary.java:129)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.x11.DRIHack.begin(DRIHack.java:109)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.x11.X11GLDrawableFactory.<clinit>(X11GLDrawableFactory.java:99)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLDrawableFactory.getFactory(GLDrawableFactory.java:111)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.chooseGraphicsConfiguration(GLCanvas.java:520)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:131)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:90)
	at mcpong.MCpong.init(MCpong.java:31)
	at mcpong.MCpong.<init>(MCpong.java:43)
	at mcpong.MCpong.main(MCpong.java:57)
```


----------



## Gastredner (10. Jun 2010)

Nein, er findet die native Bibliothek von GlueGen nicht. Deren Pfad muss beim Start der JVM mit angegeben werden - ob man den auch ins Manifest eintragen kann, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Guest2 (10. Jun 2010)

Man kann sie auch manuell mit System.load()  /  System.loadLibrary() laden.
(Muss vor dem ersten JoGL Code / Aufruf geschehen)

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## BattleMaster246 (10. Jun 2010)

> Man kann sie auch manuell mit System.load() / System.loadLibrary() laden



Die jogl.jar und gluegen-rt.jar, die ich in meiner Programm .jar Datei habe?
Ich hatte einfach die gluegen-rt und jogl entpakt und die Ordner com,javax usw. in meine .jar reingeladen.



> Nein, er findet die native Bibliothek von GlueGen nicht. Deren Pfad muss beim Start der JVM mit angegeben werden - ob man den auch ins Manifest eintragen kann, weiß ich leider nicht.



Muss jeder Benutzer jetzt extra gluegen runterladen und installieren, oder wie meinst du das jetzt?


----------



## Guest2 (10. Jun 2010)

BattleMaster246 hat gesagt.:


> Die jogl.jar und gluegen-rt.jar, die ich in meiner Programm .jar Datei habe?
> Ich hatte einfach die gluegen-rt und jogl entpakt und die Ordner com,javax usw. in meine .jar reingeladen.



Jein, Du musst zum einem die Klassen aus den beiden JARs mitliefern (ist egal ob als externe JARs oder entpackt in einer großen JAR (JoGL ist BSD insofern passt das)).

Zum anderen musst Du noch die nativen Bibliotheken mitliefern. Das sind die gluegen-rt.dll, jogl_awt.dll, jogl_cg.dll, jogl.dll (bzw. die Linux .so Varianten davon)(und ja, auch in der jeweiligen 32/64 Bit Version). Das dumme ist, die können nicht direkt aus dem JAR heraus geladen werden.

Den Pfad zu diesen nativen Bibliotheken kannst Du entweder per Kommandozeile setzen (-Djava.library.path=blub), dann lädt JoGL die selber. Oder dafür sorgen, dass die nativen Libs an einem bekannten Ort liegen und z.B. per System.load(filename) geladen werden (alle 4). (Per Manifest geht leider nicht)

Der Königsweg ist, zur Laufzeit festzustellen welche Java Version (32/64Bit) auf welchen OS(Linux/Windows) läuft, die nativen Bibliotheken in das temporäre Verzeichnis zu entpacken (aus dem JAR heraus) und per System.load() zu laden. Dann musst Du nichts Externes mitliefern und das JAR kann direkt per Mausklick gestartet werden.





BattleMaster246 hat gesagt.:


> Muss jeder Benutzer jetzt extra gluegen runterladen und installieren, oder wie meinst du das jetzt?



(Ich Antworte einfach mal )

Nein und wenn doch, nicht in die JRE! Das gibt Schwierigkeiten wenn JoGL Anwendungen per Applet oder per Webstart geladen werden sollen, da dann unter Umständen die falschen Klassen / Natives geladen werden. 
(Ja, ich weis das das in einigen Tutorials so steht, aber falsch ist es trotzdem )

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## BattleMaster246 (10. Jun 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt erstmal für Linux-i586 gemacht (fürs Laptop). Ich habe in meinem Programm als erstes die 4 .so-Dateien von jogl und die eine von gluegen geladen, das Laden an sich hat auch funktioniert, aber ich erhalte dann schon wieder den gleichen Fehler???


----------



## Guest2 (11. Jun 2010)

Hast Du mal den Kommandozeilenparameter versucht? Geht das?
Beim laden per Code, bist Du sicher das das laden VOR dem ersten JoGL Code stattfindet? (Code?)

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## BattleMaster246 (11. Jun 2010)

Guest2 hat gesagt.:


> Beim laden per Code, bist Du sicher das das laden VOR dem ersten JoGL Code stattfindet? (Code?)



Die natives werden definitiv vor dem ersten JOGL code geladen.

Wenn man die dll's für Windows laden möchte, muss man dann vorher das OS prüfen, ob es sich um Linux, Windows oder Mac handelt?


----------



## Guest2 (11. Jun 2010)

BattleMaster246 hat gesagt.:


> Die natives werden definitiv vor dem ersten JOGL code geladen.



Dann würde es nicht dieselbe Fehlermeldung schmeißen...

Wenn ich wieder raten muss, Du hast jetzt in etwa folgendes:


```
public class Blub implements GLEventListener {

[..]

    public static void main(final String[] args) {

        System.load(filename);
    
       [..]
        
    }

}
```

Versuche mal das:


```
public class Blub implements GLEventListener {

    static {
        
        System.load(filename);
        [..]
        
    }

    public static void main(final String[] args) {
    
       [..]
        
    }

}
```





BattleMaster246 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man die dll's für Windows laden möchte, muss man dann vorher das OS prüfen, ob es sich um Linux, Windows oder Mac handelt?



Ja und natürlich auch ob es sich um eine 32 oder 64Bit VM handelt...

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## BattleMaster246 (12. Jun 2010)

Okay, jetzt funktioniert es. Danke


----------

